# Mache jüst ein altes Mercury wieder fit!



## OHA-ZWEIRAD (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
bin der Franz!

Ich bin momentan dabei, ein 2003er Mercury wieder fit zu machen. Gibt es noch irgendwo Bezugsquellen hinsichtlich der Beschriftung? Hatte irgendwo mal ein Bike gesehen, an dem die Schrift eher geschwungen oder sogar in Schreibschrift (?) ausgeführt war! 

MfG


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. August 2014)

OHA-ZWEIRAD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin der Franz!
> 
> Ich bin momentan dabei, ein 2003er Mercury wieder fit zu machen. Gibt es noch irgendwo Bezugsquellen hinsichtlich der Beschriftung? Hatte irgendwo mal ein Bike gesehen, an dem die Schrift eher geschwungen oder sogar in Schreibschrift (?) ausgeführt war!
> ...



Vock-Design in Fellbach bei Stuttgart (Andre Vock) hat uns das Decore gemacht. Er kann dir das liefern wie du es brauchst... http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/ 
Maria-Merian-Straße 5, 70736 Fellbach
0711 51099560

mit Andre verbinden lassen. cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermomat (2. Dezember 2018)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bergwerk-sticker-2er-set-vintage-90/559347814-217-1592
Der Mensch kann helfen, alles auf Wunsch.
Voila!


----------

